# Wireless keyboard dead at bootstrap menu



## sidney (Jan 24, 2021)

It works at login and thereafter,  but  NOT at bootstrap menu. Normal? Fixable? Thx


----------



## Snurg (Jan 24, 2021)

Some BIOSes have an option "Emulate PS/2 keyboard" or similar.


----------



## im (Jan 24, 2021)

The option may be named "USB keyboard support"


----------



## sidney (Jan 25, 2021)

Snurg im The keyboard *works* messing with the BIOS menu. It *works* in the console/terminal. Only in the FreeBSD bootstrap menu it is dead. Nothing to do with a BIOS setting.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 25, 2021)

Which brand and model is the wireless keyboard?


----------



## sidney (Jan 25, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Which brand and model is the wireless keyboard?


Blackweb BWA18HO005C
However, I should have pointed out that this dead keyboard issue also occurs with wired USB keyboards. The latter I have is a Logitech Y-UR83.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 25, 2021)

This is a common problem with some BIOSes.
Maybe then a BIOS update may help.


----------



## im (Jan 25, 2021)

sidney said:


> Only in the FreeBSD bootstrap menu it is dead. Nothing to do with a BIOS setting.


I saw a lot of similar cases.
Just try to enable "USB keyboard support" or "legacy USB support". It works for me for the most cases.

In the some rare cases it might be an incopatibility with mainboard and keyboard.
Try to use the branded keyboard like Dell, Logitech.


----------



## sidney (Jan 25, 2021)

Where/how do I enable the support you suggest? /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## im (Jan 25, 2021)

These options inside the BIOS setup.
You have to reboot the computer, enter BIOS setup.
Usually these options located near the chipset/usb BIOS settings.

Check your mainboard manual, if you needed a step-by-step guide.


----------



## sidney (Jan 25, 2021)

I don’t grok wtf you’re saying. The keyboard *WORKS!* No need for BIOS support - it’s already enabled. The issue is with the bootstrap code I’m thinking. It’s not recognizing usb devices.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2021)

You don't seem to get it. USB keyboards can switch to a PS/2 emulated device (that's what the BIOS setting does). This is for systems that don't have USB support. When the bootloader is loaded there is NO USB support because the kernel hasn't even been loaded yet.

There are some keyboards (both wired and wireless) that seem to get confused though, and this setting simply doesn't work. This is not a problem with the bootloader, or FreeBSD. This is an issue specific to the keyboard's firmware. Yes, keyboards have firmware, sometimes you can update it, most of the time not. Your keyboard (any keyboard actually) has a small microcontroller in it that scans the keys and sends the appropriate signals over the connection to the computer.


----------



## sidney (Jan 25, 2021)

*THAT* should have been said in those very words *RIGHT FROM THE START*. Thx for precise info.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2021)

I've had expensive keyboards that just don't want to work in the loader(8) regardless of the BIOS (PS/2 emulation, Legacy, whatever it's called, every BIOS implementation seems to name it differently) setting. I've also had cheap keyboards that always just worked. It's a bit of a hit and miss really, although most new keyboards seem to work fine.


----------



## sidney (Jan 25, 2021)

I hear you! Thx again.


----------

